# 3 gallon Eclipse rescape



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

Great start 
One thing I can't tell but wanted to mention, are your Anubias "planted" or tied to a rock? They don't do well with their rhizome buried.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow, great tank! Is that the eclipse explorer? Cause it looks just like mine and I always wondered if it was 2 or 3 gals. And yeah, if the anubias do have it buried, it'll die won't it?

And won't the hc get overtaken by the glosso?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

wow what a rescape. nice branches. some boraras brigittae will look great there. i have about 8 of them in my nano and they're great.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

The anubias rhizomes are still above the substrate, I just gently tucked a root or two into the gravel to anchor it. I hope that's ok for it. 

I'm kind of doing an experiment to see which carpet plant, if either, wins. So far it's slow going.

It is a 3 gallon Eclipse with a slight bow front and it does look like your nano gotcheaprice. Here's the dimensions: 13 inches wide at the widest part, 9.5 inches tall by 7 inches deep.

Ooh the boraras brigittae are pretty. If only my LFS carried a nice selection of nano fish. The minnows will go into my 55 if I find any cool tiny fish.

Thank you for the comments, it's my first nano  The original boring set up is in my profile pics.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Ah, mine is 11in wide, 5.5 deep, and 9 in tall... i hope i measured accurately.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

The tank kind of tapers narrow to wide from the bottom to the top and from the back to the front, so I can see how you got those measurements  I also got the 11 inches wide at the back of the tank and 9 inches tall if I didn't measure from the tray table up to the top. I got about 6 when I measured at the very bottom from front to back, so I bet we have the same tank.

What's weird is that Amazon has the measurements as 13"Wx7"Dx11"H" probably with the original hood on.

Ah well. I'm convinced we have 3 gallon Eclipses!


----------



## LeapingGnome (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks just like one of mine which is a 3g eclipse.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Sweet  I got it off of Craigslist so I wasn't completely sure.


----------



## Erk (Aug 21, 2007)

very nice looking tank! I like the driftwood...thanks for the link:thumbsup: 

Is that the red sea nano filter in your pics? How does the intake tube extend all the way down like that?? Mine doesnt seem to have those pieces....ive tried to "rig" a few things up...I may just get a new filter before too long

Thanks again!


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you  It is the Red Sea nano filter. It came with the extension thankfully. It was inside the filter itself when packaged.


----------



## Brette (Jul 5, 2007)

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> Here's my 3 gallon Eclipse. I removed the filter and top rim and added a Red Sea Nano filter and a 13 watt Red Sea Galaxy light. I'm not dosing anything...yet. I currently have 3 white clouds and an otto. Wish I could find sparkling or licorice gouramis around here, that's what I'd have instead, but oh well.


I had a sparkling gourami, It was a cute little fish but not very noticeable and quite shy. I didn't replace him when I lost him. I love the white clouds you added.

I have a 3 gallon eclipse which is really beautiful at work. I put round river rock, some interesting large red stones and a wall of bubbles in the back and it looks lovely and sparkly. It's my minimalist tank. Those tanks are absolutely useless for growing plants if you keep the canopy. You have to do like you did and add your own lighting.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

You inspired me to buy my own light and a mini cnister for mine.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Aww thanks  I'd like to see pics of your tank. Are you going with the ZooMed 501 filter?


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> Aww thanks  I'd like to see pics of your tank. Are you going with the ZooMed 501 filter?


I ordered one of those mini tom's filters, looks similar to the zoomed 501 I have on my other tank. Will be some time before I post any pictures lol I'm not very good at scaping, but I am ok at growing plants.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I think your tank is wonderful and I love the wood work. Micro rasboras might be a better choice as I feel that 3gl is too small for WCMM. I have 4 in a 5.5 and that was pushing it. I'd say some cherries or amanos and a small group of Micro Rasbs would be best, bioload wise and fish ethics wise. Also, I found my WCMM spawned more and more in a smaller tank than when they are in a bigger tank. Just be careful as I find they too can be like guppies. Where did you get that wood? I would love a piece like that.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you for the comments  The wood is a bird perch that I got from the LFS. I boiled it for a few hours and never had a problem with the water turning color.

I actually took the nano down and put the fish and branch in a 10 gallon, I'll post pics one day.


----------



## majolo (Sep 19, 2007)

Did you mount the wood? It's a great piece!


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you, I love it. I may have to get another since there's more room in the 10 gallon. It had a bolt and nut to attach it to a bird cage. The end with the bolt is buried under the gravel.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

You took it down? So much for my inspiration  Just got mine setup last night, the Mini Canister is pretty powerful for a 3 gallon lol. I put a sponge over the intake to help avoid sucking up All my shrimp. had the same problem with the stock filter though, but this one is stronger.

Need to find some plants...


----------

